# dry wall



## afandamay

How do you say "dry wall" in Spanish?  I always hear workers in the construction business saying just "dry wall" in Spanglish, but I would like to know if there is a specific word.  Thank you!


----------



## OverTheRainbow

Sorry, What exactly is a dry wall?


----------



## torcuatogemini

Las paredes húmedas son donde se encuentran las tuberías. Así que, por oposición, las secas deben ser donde no hay tales tuberías.

Los arquitectos que conozco los llaman "muros secos" o "paredes secas"


----------



## Malca

Yo creo que en Argentina el nombre comercial de estas paredes es DURLOC.


----------



## borgonyon

En México he escuchado que le llaman paredes de "tabla roca", para referirse a sheetrock, que es lo que usa para hacer las dry walls.


----------



## Malca

En todo caso supongo que también se puede decir pared de yeso o placas de yeso , ya que ensamblándolas se hacen las paredes... ¿no es así?


----------



## Moritzchen

Sí Malca, es construcción en  seco con Durlock.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Hola,
En mi país en el rubro construcción se las conoce como divisiones de yeso y generalmente se las denomina como "obra seca" dadas las características de trabajo.
Como verás los términos varían bastante según las zonas.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Nos serviría saber cuál es tu país, Latin Rainbow.


----------



## elhijo

Hola, bueno, acá en España se llama "pladur", en Argentina se llama durlok y creo que también pladur.


----------

